# Training Books?



## Keestudios (Jun 22, 2021)

We are picking up our Havanese puppy in mid-July. I am wondering if anyone has training book or video recommendations? Any preferred barrier or crate products? Haven’t had a dog in 20 years and have no idea how to train!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Keestudios said:


> We are picking up our Havanese puppy in mid-July. I am wondering if anyone has training book or video recommendations? Any preferred barrier or crate products? Haven’t had a dog in 20 years and have no idea how to train!


My favorite book is “The Focused Puppy” by Deb Jones

EVERYONE with a new puppy right now, should be going to the Puppy Culture website, navigate to the “Mad Cap University” tab and download the program “*With Open Arms and a Level Head: How to Bring a Puppy Into Your Life” *this is a 4 part class for new puppy owners that was run during Covid, but is still available, and still COMPLETELY relevant. You have to put it in your “shopping cart” as if you are “buying it, but the cost is $0! It’s just the way the software works. There is over 8 hours of content here and it is MARVELOUS! I made it pretty much “required listening” for my puppy buyers! No one complained! 

The Fenzi Academy also has a free pet puppy program, though I think it’s a little drier and harder to get through, and Susan Garrett also has an only puppy program. I love Susan’s programs, I’m sure her’s is good, I’m NOT sure if it is free. She also has TONS of useful free podcasts for pet people though, so look those up too!

For training specific behaviors, Kikopup has lots of good material on YouTube.


----------

